

Amazon AWS experiencing issues in US East - suprgeek
http://status.aws.amazon.com/?ref_=tsm_1_tw_s_aws_mfk299

======
ladon86
If you're using ELB in front of anything, look out. It's currently 100% down
for production traffic on many sites, luckily we moved quickly to work around
the issue.

